# Canon G10 forum



## Antonio Bunt (May 20, 2009)

Is there a Canon G10 user's forum for tips and tricks for this camera? Thanks!


----------



## chanda (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been looking for such a forum too

i basicaly like my new G10 but she has given me some trouble

1. when i got her (straight from the store) she wouldn't focus, so i had to bring her in for repair and they fixed it, more or less
they daid it was common for canon g10 that the focus had to be adjusted??? why then didn't i read about it anywahere online? I am still not 100% happy with the focusing. It is like 95% sharp - not 100%? is that only my camera or all g10?

2. another thing is the flash: how can i trigger the flash? because unless it is pitch dark the g10 automatic flash doesn't seem to think he should work
so i have many underexposed pix????


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 13, 2009)

chanda said:


> I have been looking for such a forum too
> 
> i basicaly like my new G10 but she has given me some trouble
> 
> ...




yu can't get a 100% sharp image, not even with top end dslr's unless it has super high tech glass


----------



## needhelpeeps (Jul 26, 2009)

This is why I am afraid to buy another digi P&S. It seems like most of the models are incredibly fragile, hope you have an extended warranty in case you have more problems. Most of the models out there if you search the 1 stars on amazon are due to repeated failures.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2009)

This is as close as it comes. Canon G-series Digital Cameras - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------

